# Quelle application eBook utilisez-vous?



## romain31000 (27 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un iPad mini et j'aurais souhaité avoir votre avoir sur les différentes applications permettant de lire des eBooks.


iBooks
Kindle
Kobo (Fnac)
...
Laquelle utilisez-vous? Quelles sont pour vous les avantages et les inconvénients de cette appli?

Je pense avoir cité les 3 principales mais si vous en connaissez d'autres je suis preneur.
Merci de votre aide.


 *Je viens de me render compte que je n'ai pas créé cette discussion dans le bon forum. Désolé.


----------



## Gwen (27 Novembre 2012)

iBook pour tout ce qui est livre Apple et ePub de base. Kindle pour les rares livres Kindle et surtout God Reader pour tout ce qui est PDF, notamment de BD.


----------



## romain31000 (27 Novembre 2012)

On est d'accord que iBooks est la seule appli qui intègre un store dans l'interface?
Il me semble que pour Kindle, il faut passer par le site d'Amazon


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2012)

calibre ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## romain31000 (27 Novembre 2012)

Je ne connaissais pas cette appli.
Quelles sont selon toi ses avantages / inconvénients par rapport aux 3 que j'ai cité?


----------



## MiWii (27 Novembre 2012)

J'utilise iBook pour les epub. 

Sinon pour ce qui est des BD en pdf et des fichier .cbr ou .cbz j'utilise Cloudreaders


----------



## CBi (27 Novembre 2012)

iBooks pour les pdf et les ePub. Kindle pour ce qui est acheté sur Amazon. Stanza parce que c'est l'app qui permet le plus facilement de récupérer les catalogues de livres gratuits comme le projet Gutemberg, même si, depuis que l'app a été rachetée par Amazon, il faut rentrer les adresses de ces catalogues à la main.


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2012)

romain31000 a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas cette appli.
> Quelles sont selon toi ses avantages / inconvénients par rapport aux 3 que j'ai cité?


Par rapport aux autres je ne sais pas, mais elle lit la plupart de formats, et sa base de données est très souple, tu peux mettre les tags que tu veux, etc.
Mais c'est surtout que 
1) je n'ai pas de liseuse et que je me sers de mon MacBook
2) Le jour où je décide de m'en offrir une il me servira à convertir dans le format le mieux adapté à mon achat, car d'après ce que je lis chacune a sont format plus ou moins propriétaire histoire d'orienter les achats vers le store de la société. Avec calibre je peux fouiner partout !


----------



## Lauange (27 Novembre 2012)

Hello

iBook et goodreader.


----------



## romain31000 (28 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2012)

romain31000 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un iPad mini et j'aurais souhaité avoir votre avoir sur les différentes applications permettant de lire des eBooks.
> 
> ...



Ibooks et Kobo (ayant par ailleurs une liseuse Kobo).

Ibooks est assez élémentaire mais permet un accès direct au store donc aux achats, tandis que l'appli kobo permet de lire des livres acquis via la liseuse ou leur site web.

Je préfère lire à travers l'appli Kobo, même si cette dernière a aussi un petit côté geek décalé (genre statistiques de lecture).

Calibre est d'avantage un gestionnaire de ebooks qu'une liseuse et surtout, n'existe pas sur Ios 

Accessoirement, les livrés achetées sur le store via ibooks ne sont lisibles que sur IOs et les drm sont redevenus inviolables.


----------



## nikomimi (1 Décembre 2012)

Pour ma part c'est iBooks, bien que n'ayant pas tester les autres, je trouve qu'il fait bien le job donc aucune raison d'aller voir ailleurs.


----------



## nokiwi (1 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Peut-on lire un livre numérique acheté sur le site de la Fnac (pour Kobo) sans utiliser l'application Kobo pour iPad mais en utilisant l'application iBooks?

Merci d'avance,

Eric


----------



## doupold (8 Juin 2013)

ibook, goodreader et cloudreaders pour ma part...


----------

